# Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming



## Crix1990 (2. November 2015)

*Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Passt das soweit?

Es soll nicht übertaktet werden und das Ganze kommt in ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro.

Oder gibt es da noch was bedeutend leiseres (ohne über 100€ zu kosten)?

Hat schon mal jemand Noiseblocker eLoops auf dem Kühler gehabt?


----------



## Chinaquads (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

für 30 € nen Kühler kaufen und für 30 € Lüfter drauf ??? Wieso nicht direkt dann nen be quiet dark rock pro 3 ? Unhörbar leise und überlegende Kühlleistung 

Bzw, der Macho würde auch reichen, auch mit den originalen Lüftern.


----------



## Mario2002 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Habe den Macho Rev.B auch seit einer Woche in meinem Enthoo Pro. Ist bei mir absolut leise und kühlt sehr gut.
Den  Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich nicht kaufen, da musste beim reinigen des Kühlers  immer das Board ausbauen und die Montage ist ein graus.


----------



## DrHDready (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Glaube den Macho wird man auch mit dem Originallüfter so gut wie nicht hören in dem Gehäuse.Habe den Macho in einem auf der Seite offenen Gehäuse und man hört fast nichts.Graka ist da schon lauter.Lüfter runter regeln und dann wird man da nix hören.
Würde erstmal nur den Macho nehmen und notfalls kann man ja immernoch einen Lüfter dazu kaufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Kann DrHDready nur zustimmen, die TY-147A sind wirklich sehr leise und leistungsstark.
Machen selbst teurere Noctua nicht unbedingt besser 



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Den  Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich nicht kaufen, da  musste beim reinigen des Kühlers  immer das Board ausbauen


Wäre mir neu.
Kommt aber natürlich auch immer auf die individuelle Fingerfertigkeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde den DRP3 von der P/L her (mit Blick auf Noctua) auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Montage findet in der Regel ja auch nur ein mal statt.


----------



## Mario2002 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kann DrHDready nur zustimmen, die TY-147A sind wirklich sehr leise und leistungsstark.
> Machen selbst teurere Noctua nicht unbedingt besser
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht darum, wenn man den Kühler mal zum reinigen ausbauen muss, braucht man beim Macho nur 2 Schrauben lösen und fertig.
Beim DRP3 muss man das ganze Board ausbauen, für mich ein Nogo.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Keine Ahnung, hab den unlängst erst bei eingebautem Mainboard montiert.
War ein wenig fummelig, ja. Aber das ist für mich noch kein Grund, vom Kauf abzusehen.
Die schwerliche Montage ist in meinen Augen auch das einzige Manko an dem Kühler.


----------



## Crix1990 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Der Macho Rev. B hat ja in letzter Zeit einige Erfolge erziehlt.
Den Dark Rock hatte ich auch auf dem Radar, aber bei den Silent Wings bin ich etwas unsicher (mir sind schon leider mehrere verreckt).

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja ne WaKü holen, aber der Preis, der da zusammenkommt, lässt mich doch zweifeln, ob sich das für mich lohnt, da ich nicht großartig übertackten will, sondern primär meine Ruhe will.


----------



## DrHDready (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Selbst fürs übertakten ist der Macho geeignet.Hab meinen 6600K auf 4,5ghz.
Wenn es primär um die Lautstärke geht ist eine Wasserkühlung auch nicht von Vorteil denke ich, da man für den Radiator auch wieder Lüfter braucht und die Pumpe dann auch nochmal viel lauter ist als die Lüfter.


----------



## Zyklon83 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Den  Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich nicht kaufen, da musste beim reinigen des Kühlers  immer das Board ausbauen und die Montage ist ein graus.



Ach was ich bekomme den DRP3 von meiner Frau ihren PC immer sauber ohne Board ausbau...da finde ich das reinigen von meinen Dark Rock TF schwieriger und das schafft man wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat 

Wie gesagt ich schwöre auch auf die be quiet! Kühler andere erzählen zwar is viel zu schwer einzubauen aber naja dazu sage ich mal nichts....Da is ein Mofa Motor ausbauen schwieriger


----------



## Acemonty (3. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab den Macho und würde auch den DarkRock nicht nehmen, obwohl es ein super Kühler ist. Aber der Macho hat einfach einen riesen Vorteil, den nur wenige Kühler am Markt haben. Und das sind die weit abstehenden Lamellen. Mit diesen sind halt unfassbar niedrige Drehzahlen möglich. Meist kann man den Macho sogar komplett passiv laufen lassen. Einfach herrlich das Teil


----------



## Crix1990 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Ich hab jetzt eh den Macho bestellt, genau aus den Gründen, die Acemonty genannt hat.

Danke für den Input!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Bin auch mehr als zufrieden mit dem Macho, kühlt super und vorallem quasi lautlos. Einfache Montage und sogar hochwertige Werkzeuge (Schraubendreher) sind im Lieferumfang. Dazu noch sehr schick anzusehen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. November 2015)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B für i7-6700K auf ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming*

Gute Wahl!
Mit dem Macho macht man definitiv nichts verkehrt 



Acemonty schrieb:


> Aber der Macho hat einfach einen riesen Vorteil, den nur wenige Kühler am Markt haben. [...] Meist kann man den Macho sogar komplett passiv laufen lassen. Einfach herrlich das Teil


Gilt aber ebenso für den DRP3, sogar in noch höherem Maße


----------

